# Nylabone WARNING



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I found this on another dog site i go to...........please be careful.................I always get my dog a Souper Size Nylabone to chew on,and in the past have never had any problems,untill Saturday.
I bought her a new one on Saturday and once I got home I give it to her,within about 2 minutes she had broke of several large pieces and was choking on one of them.
Later on I sent an E mail to Nyalabone in the US along with pictures of the bone and pieces and also a copy of the receipt,I am still waiting on a reply.
This must have been a defective product as we have never had any problems before


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats terrible glad i dont use them


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's terrible ....i'm curious if they will reply

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hopefully, she just bought a "bad" bone and it was a one-time deal. That's horrible... I'm glad her pup is okay.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the warning... 

I'm glad your furbaby is ok...


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

That is horrible. I am so glad my babies detest nylabones. They won't touch them.

Leslie


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gadget's Mom said:


> Thanks for the warning...
> 
> I'm glad your furbaby is ok...


 ......... Not mine Dori, just a site i go on


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! Mine love love love the Nylabones. I just buy the puppy size though, and have never had a problem. They have chocked before on the "Greenies"????? :shock:


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh no, my pups love the timy nylabone! I think sometimes it is just a matter of supervision because really they could choke on anything. I've been searching for alternatives to nylabone already, but haven't had much luck finding something they like.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my pit went through nylabones at least every 2 weeks and we got the largest ones. they never broke up like that though yikes! chiwi don't care about hers and i'm not sure what the chubby bubby is gonna like..... but i'll keep this in mind.... ya never know when a defective product will pop up...


----------

